# Easton EA70 Bar Reach?



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Anyone know the measurements of Easton's EA70 handlebar? I couldn't find anything on their website and I'm seeing different specs on the bar depending on what online store i visit...thanks! BTW, this would be for the anatomic version.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*75mm*

The listed reach is 75mm, but you can't always rely on reach measurments to tell the whole story. Variations in the required position of the brake/shift levers can make the reach different than you might expect.

FWIW, I tried these bars with Campy ergo levers and found them totally unsuitable. The bend is an old style with a lot of ramp-down from the top section of the bars to the brake hood. The result is the brake hoods may be quite a bit lower than the top of the bars. The bars can't be rotated up very much at all or the angle in the drop section becomes much too vertical. Perhaps with shimano levers, they could be pushed up far enough to be useable.

I use Salsa Poco bars if I want a short reach. These bars can be rotated up at least 10 degrees to eliminate most of the ramp-down.


----------

